# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Denkell Dballs

## Papa Juice

Anyone seen these before in 96 capsules in a bottle..let me know

----------


## RageControl

d-bol capsules ? 
Box look like this ?
I thought the tops where blue

mmmm d-bol  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anaballick

Ive used the ones that look like Ragecontrols in the box, they are good to go.

----------


## dell gear

can anyone tell me what colour they are mine are yellow

----------


## murph

i got some yellow ones aswell, just started them today,....so dont know how god they are yet..............(mine are 25mg though).........

----------


## skullface

i tried this kind before and i assure you one hudred percent that this stuff is real crap. i think the capsules are filled with baking powder or something.

----------

